# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  رسمياً.. الاتحاد الإسباني يكتفي بإيقاف كريستيانو مباراتين فقط

## yassirali66

*                                     يستطيع المشاركة في "ديربي" مدريد 

                                     رسمياً.. الاتحاد الإسباني يكتفي بإيقاف كريستيانو مباراتين فقط 

  
                                             كريستيانو رونالدو (رويترز)                                         



                                         الأربعاء 28 يناير
قررت لجنة الانضباط في الاتحاد  الإسباني لكرة القدم، إيقاف لاعب ريال مدريد، البرتغال كريستيانو رونالدو  مباراتين اليوم الأربعاء.

 
                                                                                                              وكان من المتوقع إيقاف كريستيانو لمدة  مبارتين أو 3، إلا أن اللجنة قررت  منعه من المشاركة مع "الملكي" للقائين  فقط، مما يعني غيابه عن لقاء إشبيلية ووريال سوسيداد، إلا أنه سيشارك مع  الريال في لقاء ديربي قطبي مدريد، أتلتيكو مدريد.

وجاءت العقوبة على خلفية اعتداء كريستيانو على لاعب قرطبة إديمار، في اللقاء الذي فاز به الملكي بنتيجة 2-1.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اها
الخيار والفقوس لزومه شنو
يستاهل 3 مباريات ضرب لاعبين ما واحد بس
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*انت  قايل  اسبانيا ما فيها كوسات يا مريخابي
                        	*

----------

